
Who will win the presidency? (2016 Election forecast) - lun4r
http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/
======
tinalumfoil
"Trump has a better chance of cameoing in another 'Home Alone' movie with
Macaulay Culkin — or playing in the NBA Finals — than winning the Republican
nomination." [0]

\- Senior analyst and political writer for FiveThirtyEight

[0] [https://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/why-donald-trump-
isnt-a-...](https://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/why-donald-trump-isnt-a-real-
candidate-in-one-chart/)

